# Claiming Dole when Finished College



## whitney (28 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to claim dole the as soon as you finish college? I rang the social welfare office who said graduates cannot claim until 1st September to make sure they do not go back to do a Masters etc but it seems unfair as I would be available for work and seeking work so how can they exclude me? It means alot of people who are available for work are left destitute if they do not have parents to fall back on! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## gipimann (28 Feb 2009)

My understanding of the Social Welfare guidelines for 3rd level students are that while you're not entitled to sign on between academic years, there is no disqualification period once you've finished your course and taken your exams.

The 3-month "bar" applies to 2nd level students.

Have a look at the JA Operational Guidelines (use the link near the top of the page to "disqualifications" and scroll to the info on students).


----------



## g1g (28 Feb 2009)

before you go in, get a letter from your college saying that you are finished (this is a regular request) along with the other things the dole office request (id, a bill with your name etc etc)


----------

